# Moving to Peyia. June14



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Hello, we are moving from Wales UK. And moving to Peyia on June 10th. 

I think we have sorted everything except Jobs. But have enough money to cover bills and Living expenses for upto 6 months while we look for jobs. (Also our jobs are open for return at home if all fails in Cyprus)

Also some new friends to have a drink with would be nice.

Anything we should avoid or be careful of??

Thanks 

Alun & Chris


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

I also want to know what wifi costs are and what mobile data on a cyprus sim costs.

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Alun,

Welcome to the forum.
Its good to know that you have made contigency plans in case you can't find jobs here.
If all else fails at least you can say you have had a nice long holiday in the sun

We pay €42 per month for landline and wifi from primetel but there are quite a few different companies who do wifi alone which I think is what you will be looking for.
If you are renting, which I assume you will be it may be that there is already wifi installed and you will just pay the monthly charges. 
I know that some of the wifi providers like Holitec for example will switch the wifi on and off as required in rental properties and charge a weekly fee when it is on.

Veronica


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Thank you very much. Yes we wont need a phone just the wifi. Our estate agent did say she would help connect wifi and I assume that's what you mean too.


----------



## Ken and Valery (Jan 17, 2014)

We have also not long moved over here and peyia is a nice region!!. Most of your questions can be found out by just simply trolling through the comments. We found that was the best way. As there is always one question that you can forget to think of))).

All I can say is that make sure that you have enough set by. Jobs are not very easy to come across and the cost of living is not on par with local income in my book. Coming over will be expensive in the beginning. We spent well over our budget.(check the info regarding status of cars on forum, big problems in some cases) 

Thats all I can help you with I am afraid. Without writing an essay!))


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Im a little confused about the visa.....after 90 days what is needed to stay in cyprus. What requirements. 

We are going to hire a small car for 250 euros a month. Unsure if this is expensive or not....but we think its an ok deal. 

Ive heard its very expensive to live there....were going to have to scrimp I think. 

But yes if all fails in Cyprus then we have security to go back to.

Is peyia mainly British residents.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

alun.james said:


> Im a little confused about the visa.....after 90 days what is needed to stay in cyprus. What requirements.
> 
> We are going to hire a small car for 250 euros a month. Unsure if this is expensive or not....but we think its an ok deal.
> 
> ...


Peyia is manily British.

If you stay over 90 day's you need to apply for residence.

Living cost is not that bad. Something is cheaper, something more expensive.


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> Peyia is manily British.
> 
> If you stay over 90 day's you need to apply for residence.
> 
> Living cost is not that bad. Something is cheaper, something more expensive.


I was under the impression I need either an employment or able to prove we can afford to live in Cyprus without being a burden. (£5700 per person) 

But after calling the Cyprus embassy in london I wae told there are no requirements. 

Im hoping its the latter. 

Thanks for all replying also. Xx


----------



## Ken and Valery (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello Alun,

Well I am sure that Peyia has very many Brits. Although I am told that many have gone back apparently. There is still though thousands here and enjoying the lifestyle))). So I am sure you will be able to hook up with some. I am not sure where you got that 'deal' on with the car. Sounds Great in my Book!!. From the questions you are asking it seems that you have not finished your research yet. Cyprus is in the EU so you will be allowed to stay here indefinately as long as you obtain residency. That is a simple process for EU citizens. You will have to go to Paphos immigration to get yours done. And firstly inorder to do that, you have to go there and register with the Police. It is the way to do things properly. Its just a simple formality if you are going to stay a long time.

As for expensive well we were talking to a couple yesterday from Wales and they were saying the same thing. The problem is Alun is that advice is no good really, as everybody lives differently. All I can say is that I think that it levels out at about the same price as the UK in some things. Swings and Roundabouts. Some things cheaper here and some things more expensive. What a lot of people also on here fail to realise is that for example parts of the U.K. also vary in price. So for some who say that it is much cheaper than the U.K., it maybe so. But that depends on where they were from for example in the U.K. As you are from Wales then you would not be paying Surrey Prices on Council Tax etc. Or for example with rents. I assume that rents in Wales are cheaper than the South East by up to 2 times. The other problem is that the salaries are nowhere near the U.K. I do not know what your skills are, but if you have a trade then it will be easier to set yourself into work. Although competition is high. Most niches are covered in terms of expat skills. And what you have to remember that expats who have been here a long time despite having small businesses in some cases also have 'other' income. Not in all cases of course. In terms of work we have friends who have a restaurant in Peyia and were looking for a waiter. They in the first two weeks had 20 applicants. And the salary was full time £650pm. There is lots of helpful info on this forum to give you a could idea of what to expect with regards to salaries. But just remember that its low compared to the U.K. 

I do not want you to think I am painting a bleak picture. But we have to be realistic also. In fact what I am led to believe is that this forum discourages people who come out to Cyprus without backup in terms of other incomes or funds in the bank. The last thing you would want to do is have to leave. As setting up home does not come cheap.

What is more important is whether you have the back up to maintain a decent lifestyle without having to go to work. If your lifestyle depends on soley for work and income from it. As in no pensions or other incomes from the U.K. Then that in my opinion is when things can get difficult. 

I hope my thoughts help you and your family out..


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Thank you. I think I have researched it quite a bit, but just a little too much to take in. Different websites give different answers. 

The car hire was from the estate agent who we have rented the apartment from. 

We wont have any regular income when we get to Cyprus. Just a lump sum that will hopefully keep us going for at least 6 months including bills. 

Is it right that there is no minimum hourly wage but a minimum monthly wage? I personally have no trade skills but my partner is a hairdresser which may be more useful. 

Our plan is.....stay 6 months and if all fails go home as at least ee can say that we tried our best. Hopefully we will be there for life.

Thanks all


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

To be brutally honest with you, I think that you will be returning to the UK after your 6 months is up.
Jobs are not easy to come by in Cyprus unless you have a specialised skill which is in demand. Hairdressers are ten a penny here so not too sure that even your partner will find it easy to get a job.

I do hope that prove me wrong but it is better if you come here without the rose coloured glasses.

The thing in your favour is that you are not burning your bridges in the Uk so you have something to return to.

Veronica


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Thanks. If rather the truth so that we are prepared.

But if we do end up going back at least we have had a long holiday. 

Thanks for all your replies. 

4 weeks and we will be there.


----------



## Ken and Valery (Jan 17, 2014)

I tend to agree with you 100 percent Veronica. We of course are new here in Cyprus. And we certainly do not have experience of other members of the forum. But from our small experience I would hate to be coming over here without in my case life savings and pensions that we both have worked hard for 40 years for. 

Alun I rarely comment on this forum. But I can assure you that its experience is invaluable. And the people here are very helpful.It really is the best forum and info on Cyprus that you can get on a grass roots level.

A lump sum can be different amounts to different people and I personally think that if you want the best advice then perhaps you should be informative with the amount?. So that the people on the forum can give you good guidance. Its not about being nosey..we all have budgets. If you are overly concerned about money in the UK now before arriving then it could be that you will be equally if not more concerned when you are here in Cyprus if that amount is not sufficient?.

If you wish to keep the amount private then perhaps PM me and I will try and answer!. Or pm another member.

Some expats have fantastic lifestyles.. And there are others who live in their homes 3-6 months of the year or so also having a wonderful time!. It is more than possible.

But... some leave divorced or with resentment from poor decision making. Running away from their problems in the UK to find different but larger problems in Cyprus, running away from contracts of rent and even pets. Our vet for example has thousands of euros oustanding from people who left and never paid their bills. Not because they were bad people but they just ran out of money and work.


I know that you do not have pets and hopefully will be the first example of living very happily here in Cyprus. I sincerely wish you the very best of luck!.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

They wouldn't be the first to live happily here needing to work. We have several friends who came here needing to work and they have fallen on their feet and are happy but there are far more who end up going back much worse off financially than when they arrived.
Also in the last couple of years jobs have become harder to find, so anyone new will find it more difficult than those who came a few years ago and are settled in jobs.

Providing people don't have children and they don't burn their bridges in the UK I think to give it a few months to see if they can make it work is fine if they have sufficient funds behind them. If it dosn't work out then they can look on it as an adventure.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Have to agree with many of the comments on this thread concerning finding work. It took me a good while (well in excess of 12 months) to secure a decent career here and whilst I'm earning far less than I would in the UK, the quality of life here is much better - even in the midst of the financial crisis. I would also caution that to secure work one has to be prepared to be flexible and to travel - I now commute every day and burn up a good portion of salary to get to work which could have been money in my pocket if I had planned better initially and started off in the town where work was much more likely to be secured (Larnaca). I don't know much about Peyia, but it doesn't strike me as a place with thrusting new companies, start-ups, call centres, business hubs, or work opportunities beyond basic tourism/services (of course I could be wrong) but I would of thought either Larnaca or Limassol would be better locations in the long term in securing work...just a thought and I stand to be corrected.
Good luck and I hope it turns out that you wind up one of the exceptions to fall on your feet.


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

I hope we do find work. That is our only worry. we will have only about 7k after paying rent. No regular income either. So I can imagine we will struggle and I understand that, but we really want this to work. But if it doesnt we have a place to stay in uk and jobs to return to.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Do not even consider it if you need to work, stay out in the UK for the moment! 

One other thing I'd like to chip in with is the location. If you do move it might be better if you place yourself nearer to Limassol and/or Larnaca as Paphos is mainly driven by tourists and jobs can tend to be seasonal.

Please take all the advice on board and think about it carefully mate.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Actually with only 7k for 6 months I think you are really going to struggle as the first few months are always more expensive. Many people find that once they are over the first months 12-15k per year is enough to live on but you have to allow for the extra expenses which crop up at the beginning. 7k for 6 months will be very very tight.

My advice is to wait until you have built up a much bigger contingency fund and hope that the job situation improves in the next few years.


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

We have everything booked and will lose alot of money just to change our minds now. Like I said if we dont find work then its been a long holiday and we have jobs and a home to move back to in uk. Nothing to lose really.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't think I can add anything to the advice you have been offered on this thread other than to point out that if you are renting the car from your landlord you must ensure you have proof of insurance, road tax, MOT and the car is properly registered allowing you to drive it. Any legal failing here will become your penalty.

Good luck with your adventure and let us know how you are getting on.

Pete


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

They do say 'nothing ventured nothing gained' however having just read through this thread I'm amazed at your determination to press on. I really wish you the best of luck but I do fear for you.
7k for six months will not be funny and you may just end up hating the place - or worse each other!

Pete makes a good point too about your landlord. There is an unfortunate tendency for them to say what you need to hear so please check out the car's credentials as Pete say's. Mind you on that sum is not a motor bike a better option, provided you have a bike license of course? I'm not trying to be funny here, just thinking about stretching your funds as far as possible.

My final, perhaps radical comment is, why come here for 6 months? Why not make a formal stay/go decision after 3 months? You could set yourself specific goals and objectives for achievement then assess the ongoing situation objectively. Just a thought.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

alun.james said:


> We have everything booked and will lose alot of money just to change our minds now. Like I said if we dont find work then its been a long holiday and we have jobs and a home to move back to in uk. Nothing to lose really.


Apart from "alot of money"


----------



## lynn65 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sent you a private message Alun


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Hi lynn I have tried replying to your inbox and I cant. Thank you for the info though


----------



## Whitey (Jan 24, 2014)

*Just do it*



alun.james said:


> Hello, we are moving from Wales UK. And moving to Peyia on June 10th.
> 
> I think we have sorted everything except Jobs. But have enough money to cover bills and Living expenses for upto 6 months while we look for jobs. (Also our jobs are open for return at home if all fails in Cyprus)
> 
> ...


Hi Alun.....I have owned a property in Peyia for 12 years and yes it was great when it was the Cypriot pound ........flights....food ....beer....everything was cheap compared to the UK....and the Euro has changed that,however you have to ask yourself why are you coming to Cyprus?? If it is for the lifestyle then you are making the right decision....please don't listen to all the doom mongers on this forum as I think they have forgotten how tough it is back home....truth is Cyprus is now on a par with the UK with regards to the cost of living....but there is a massive difference with the quality of that living....which is surely why you are thinking of coming here in the first place....to put it in a nutshell I would rather be pot less here than back in the UK.....it always make me chuckle to hear all the negative remarks on this forum regarding moving here...I suggest the expats here who are not happy look at the forums on moving to the UK ...and then perhaps go home and live the dream back in good old blighty


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Hooray for someone who offers support. Although I do like the truth and some bad things which I will expect. But I have said before that we have nothing to lose. Jobs to go back to. Home to go back to. Just a few thousand to lose. What is money these days. 

Yes we will struggle until we find jobs. But there must be some seasonal work around. Even if its McDonald's where we end up (hopefully not) 

But we dont mind calling this a long holiday if the money runs out. 

Thanks again. 16 days until we are there


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

This is an interesting thread and many of the comments that have been made have been repeated when other newcomers to the island ask questions. Why, you may ask? Well in my opinion, in addition to this being the friendliest and best informed forum, members who live here try their best to offer realism in their replies.

I contribute to this forum from time to time, and I am always impressed with the advice the experienced members give. Nobody is trying to put people off Cyprus, and nobody is being negative with their advice. If they are, they are soon reminded of the fact. But so many other forums paint a picture of Cyprus through rose-tinted glasses, or are full of doom and gloom. One in particular seems to attract a very aggressive type of expat, and the posts are full of criticism of our hosts, the Cypriots.

Moving here is a huge step for anyone, no matter what income or savings you have behind you. Perhaps the most difficult thing we did was to click the "Buy" button on the EasyJet website for one-way tickets. But, and set aside the moaning and whinging expats you find in the bars all day, Cyprus is a fabulous place to live. I think it was Veronica's husband, Dennis, who said to me one day that it is far better to be poor in Cyprus than poor (and wet and cold) in the UK.

The lifestyle here is just marvellous, and we would not be anywhere else. Like many couples, we agreed that we would give it a year and if either of us was unhappy here we would return to Sussex. It was never mentioned again, and we have been here twenty months now. When money is short, and that's normally when we have been extravagant, we tighten our belts and sit and pinch ourselves on how lucky we are to be living here. 

The cost of living is what you make of it, and it is possible to live real cheaply if you buy locally what is in season, and make the most of special offers - and keep the freezer well stocked with stuff when it is cheap. Goodness knows how much marmalade we have there, which we made when the fruit was falling off the trees.

Everyone lives differently. I met a young Cypriot regularly when I was going for physiotherapy, and we would chat when we were waiting for our appointments. He was really struggling as he was being made redundant by the forestry service and was finding paying for his treatment really hard. He suggested it was different for the English as we were rich. I pointed out we were not rich and he did not believe me. "Have you got a car, have you got a house, have you got a swimming pool?" I replied yes to all of his questions, and he said simply "Then you are rich."

In any event the very best of luck to you, and I hope your dreams will come true at the end of the rainbow. Sorry about the mixed metaphors. But the decision has been made, and you have not burnt your bridges. If you find work and can stay, I only hope you are as happy as we are - and as happy as many members of this forum are.


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Far better to be poor in Cyprus than poor (and wet and cold) in the UK

Best advice we have heard!!

I understand that the people trying to change our minds about moving to Cyprus are being honest and helpful. But if we listened to them...we would always be saying "what if"

Thanks all for your comments, Good and bad we appreciate them all.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

****** said:


> Hi Alun.....I have owned a property in Peyia for 12 years and yes it was great when it was the Cypriot pound ........flights....food ....beer....everything was cheap compared to the UK....and the Euro has changed that,however you have to ask yourself why are you coming to Cyprus?? If it is for the lifestyle then you are making the right decision....please don't listen to all the doom mongers on this forum as I think they have forgotten how tough it is back home....truth is Cyprus is now on a par with the UK with regards to the cost of living....but there is a massive difference with the quality of that living....which is surely why you are thinking of coming here in the first place....to put it in a nutshell I would rather be pot less here than back in the UK.....it always make me chuckle to hear all the negative remarks on this forum regarding moving here...I suggest the expats here who are not happy look at the forums on moving to the UK ...and then perhaps go home and live the dream back in good old blighty



You are right on target with your post as far as I'm concerned.
I too get fed up with the negativity of some contributors, especially those who have come direct from the UK and want to complain about all sorts of things.
Cyprus is a beautiful island and the people are, generally, really great too. Some things cost a little more than maybe you are used to but other things cost much less.
The economic outlook for Cyprus is better than it has been for the last few years and things will continue to gradually improve although jobs will probably remain rather scarce. 

Come here and enjoy the sunshine and lifestyle but remember it does get cold in the winter!


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

We have packed a few fleeces in our cases. 
So do you think were best investing in thicker duvets and thicker clothing when we go back to UK (we're flying to UK September for 4 days "Holiday")

Also where is best to buy flights from, we are hoping to fly back to UK every 4 months or so for a few days. Skyscanner is cheapest I can find at the moment.


----------



## Whitey (Jan 24, 2014)

MacManiac said:


> This is an interesting thread and many of the comments that have been made have been repeated when other newcomers to the island ask questions. Why, you may ask? Well in my opinion, in addition to this being the friendliest and best informed forum, members who live here try their best to offer realism in their replies.
> 
> I contribute to this forum from time to time, and I am always impressed with the advice the experienced members give. Nobody is trying to put people off Cyprus, and nobody is being negative with their advice. If they are, they are soon reminded of the fact. But so many other forums paint a picture of Cyprus through rose-tinted glasses, or are full of doom and gloom. One in particular seems to attract a very aggressive type of expat, and the posts are full of criticism of our hosts, the Cypriots.
> 
> ...


Great post Mac....Cyprus is just another country,and the way you choose to live your life ,should you choose to live there is up to you....however that is the case all over the world...."it is up to you" and is owning a property in Cyprus with a swimming pool really a sign of wealth ? When most properties have one...I have seen Peyia change so much over the last 10 years and have also seen the Cypriots attitude towards us change as some of us take our nice retirement funds and try to turn it into " little Britain" being able to retire to Cyprus ,or anywhere else and not worry is great and fair play to those who can but please when newcomers are looking to come to the island to try to live a dream remember it is not all about skimming the pool,sweeping the varandas and keeping an eye on the BBQ but more so looking for a better quality of life...and a better quality of life need not involve Money ....in the Uk you are and always have been judged by material pocessions god forbid Cyprus should go the same way...


----------



## Paphos00 (Nov 14, 2013)

****** said:


> Great post Mac....Cyprus is just another country,and the way you choose to live your life ,should you choose to live there is up to you....however that is the case all over the world...."it is up to you" and is owning a property in Cyprus with a swimming pool really a sign of wealth ? When most properties have one...I have seen Peyia change so much over the last 10 years and have also seen the Cypriots attitude towards us change as some of us take our nice retirement funds and try to turn it into " little Britain" being able to retire to Cyprus ,or anywhere else and not worry is great and fair play to those who can but please when newcomers are looking to come to the island to try to live a dream remember it is not all about skimming the pool,sweeping the varandas and keeping an eye on the BBQ but more so looking for a better quality of life...and a better quality of life need not involve Money ....in the Uk you are and always have been judged by material pocessions god forbid Cyprus should go the same way...


I totally agree with the last 2 posts with regards to the different reason why people move abroad. I think most people move for their own reasons as you say it's not just about the money but it helps. I have found that here in good old blighty you are certainly judged by your material possessions if you drive the right car or live in the big detached house you are seen to have made it. 
But I think there is more to life than that.
And that is why people want a chance to live a different life in another country I think most people don't go into it without doing some research and that is why this forum is so good and informative. I hope your move works out for you and you find the life you are looking for in Cyprus good luck for the future.


----------



## sandancer (Jan 1, 2014)

alun.james said:


> We have packed a few fleeces in our cases.
> So do you think were best investing in thicker duvets and thicker clothing when we go back to UK (we're flying to UK September for 4 days "Holiday")
> 
> Also where is best to buy flights from, we are hoping to fly back to UK every 4 months or so for a few days. Skyscanner is cheapest I can find at the moment.



i've sent you a private message.


----------



## Paphos00 (Nov 14, 2013)

sandancer said:


> i've sent you a private message.


Sorry Sandancer have not received your private message maybe you can resent it.
Regards


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Hes sent me one.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Paphos00 said:


> I totally agree with the last 2 posts with regards to the different reason why people move abroad. I think most people move for their own reasons as you say it's not just about the money but it helps. I have found that here in good old blighty you are certainly judged by your material possessions if you drive the right car or live in the big detached house you are seen to have made it. But I think there is more to life than that. And that is why people want a chance to live a different life in another country I think most people don't go into it without doing some research and that is why this forum is so good and informative. I hope your move works out for you and you find the life you are looking for in Cyprus good luck for the future.


We are certainly a nation obsessed!


----------

